# How do you get rid of Algae?



## ERDoclovesfish (Feb 6, 2009)

Have a new tank w brown algae growing on my LR and sides of the tank. Added 4 Nassarius snails, 4 turbo snails, 10 Blue leg hermits, 1 Red hermit and 10 black snails, plus have a 9Wuv filter w my powerhead set at the lowest possible speed. What else can I do to eliminate algae? 90 gallon tank.

Temp 78F, SG 1.020, pH 8.3, Alk 7, Calcium 460, 0ppm Ammonia/Nitrite/Nitrate


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a new tank will have a diatom bloom which this is what it most likely is. basically you wait it out. 

how often do you run your lights? what fish, and how often do you feed?


----------



## ERDoclovesfish (Feb 6, 2009)

Maroon Clown, Dwarf Lionfish and a Yello Tang. 10 black snails, 10 blue hermits, 1 red hermit, 4 nassarius snails and 4 turbo snails. Once a day. trying to skip a day here and there. 90 gallon tank. Any tricks for cleaning detrius without removing all of the live sand?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

feeding frozen foods are also extremely high in phosphates. if you use these pre rinse them with RO water. also use RO/DI water for your salt mix and top off. 

having enough quality live rock, deep sand bed, flow, water changes and quality protein skimming should be enough to remove detritus. you can also use a sump for additional water volume, a place for cheato algae, carbon/phosphate reactor and uv sterilization. i would not do any other types of filtration besides these. when done correctly it shouldnt be a problem to have 0ppm nitrates.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Detritus buildup on the sand is a sure sign that you need more water movement, or need to adjust the existing circulation.


----------

